# Prescription glasses



## mendozajoshua92. (14 Dec 2016)

I was wondering how do prescription glasses work in the army? Any previous links would be good too. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (14 Dec 2016)

mendozajoshua92. said:
			
		

> I was wondering how do prescription glasses work in the army? Any previous links would be good too.



https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+glasses&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=iZhRWJTJOsWC8QeU55nwAw&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Dec 2016)

mendozajoshua92. said:
			
		

> I was wondering how do prescription glasses work in the army? Any previous links would be good too. Thanks




http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-health-services-benefits-drug-coverage/supplemental-health-care-coverage.page#h2-vision-care
2. Vision Care Benefits

Eye Examinations are performed in accordance with CF Periodic Health Assessment requirement or as per occupational health standards and whenever clinically necessary. Eye Examinations are to be conducted by an ophthalmologist, optometrist or ophthalmic technician working under the authority of the Senior Medical Authority.

Entitled Personnel: All members of the Reg F and those entitled Res F members (in accordance with QR&O 34.07) are entitled to optical services as outlined in the CFHS Policy and Guidance: Optical Supply and Services: Entitlement to Frames and Lenses, Policy # 4020-05

Entitlement to Glasses: Two approved frames (in accordance with Standing Offer Agreement) with the proper prescription (single vision, regular bifocals, trifocals and/or progressive lenses in clear lenses) will be supplied as the initial issue to all entitled personnel to ensure and maintain operational and occupational efficiency. Frames and lenses are expected to last for a period of two years and will comply with CF dress standards. After the initial issue of two pairs of glasses, the entitlement for replacement is one new pair every two years.

Entitlement to Specialty Glasses: Specialized corrective glasses, such as sunglasses, safety glasses, ballistic eye wear and respirator glasses, will be in accordance with established scales of issue or other entitlement documents.

Entitlement to Contact Lenses: Contact lenses that are necessary for therapeutic purposes, as prescribed by a consultant ophthalmologist/optometrist or for other medical requirement, are funded with prior approval of Canadian Forces Health Services Center (CF H Svcs C) Senior Medical Authority. Contact lenses for Refractive Requirement or trade requirements are funded in accordance with current Policy and Guidance: Optical Supply and Services: Entitlement to Contact lenses, Policy # 4020-03.

Buying Up Option: CF members, who wish to upgrade their glasses from those provided by the Standing Offer Agreement (SOA) or Local Purchase Order (LPO), will pay any differences in cost between the price quoted in the SOA or LPO and that of the upgrade as long as the upgrades are not part of the Non-authorized Optical Frames and Lenses found in the CFHS Policy and Guidance: Optical Supply and Services: Entitlement to Contact lenses, Policy # 4020-03.

Optical Providers: CF H Svcs Group/D H Svcs Del is responsible for initiating the SOA request with input obtained from CF H Svcs Cs. Public Works and Government Services Canada prepares the document that includes a description of requirements for the provision of optical frames and lenses for a specific site. Entitled personnel will obtain all frames and lenses through providers named in the local SOA. If a member decides to obtain frames and/or lenses from a provider not named in the SOA, DND will not reimburse any of the costs.


----------

